# مؤلفات جديدة عن التوتال ستيشن والطرق



## ناصر غازي (26 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم .. لدي مؤلفات جديدة عن التوتال ستيشن والتصميم الهندسي للطرق قمت بطرحها في المكتبات خلال العام الماضي وهي: 
1- التصميم الهندسي للطرق ومساحة المسارات. 
2- القياس الإلكتروني للمسافات ومحطات الرصد المتكاملة. 
دار النشر: مكنبة ومطبعة دار المعرفة - أمام كلية الهندسة - عين شمس
وجاري إعداد كتب أخرى ستنشر خلال الصيف القادم ان شاء الله. وأدعو الله أن ينتفع بها الجميع. 

المؤلف/ د. ناصر محمد غازي


----------



## ناصر غازي (26 مايو 2008)

المؤلفات باللغة العربية ، وإليكم وصفا مختصرا لمحتوياتها: 
يحتوي كتاب التصميم الهندسي للطرق ومساحة المسارات على شرح تفصيلي لجميع عناصر التصميم الهندسي للطرق Highway Geometric Design مثل الميول العرضية والجانبية ومسافات الرؤية وتصميم الـ Superelevation والمنحنيات الأفقية الرأسية والمنحنيات الانتقالية والتوسعة وغيرها. 
ويحتوي كتاب القياس الإلكتروني للمسافات ومحطات الرصد المتكاملة على شرح وافي لنظريات وأسس وأنواع أجهزة EDM بالإضافة إلى التصحيحات وطرق المعايرة اللازمة. ويحتوي الكتاب أيضا على شرح تفصيلي لبعض أنواع التوتال ستيشن مثل سوكيا ست 510 ، توبكون ، لايكا.


----------



## n6010 (26 مايو 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وين يا اخى هذه المؤلفات


----------



## garary (26 مايو 2008)

:4::63:اين المؤلفات جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ناصر غازي (4 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الكتب موجودة بجميع المكتبات المتخصصة في المراجع الهندسية وتم عرضها في معارض الكتب التي أقيمت بالقاهرة وطرابلس (ليبيا) وبلدان عربية أخرى ، وسوف أزودكم بعنوان دار النشر ولا أدري ما إذا كان المشرفون على الملتقى سيسمحون بعرض الإيميل والتليفونات الخاصة بدار النشر وعموما اسم دار النشر مرة أخرى هو: 
مكنبة ومطبعة دار المعرفة - أمام كلية الهندسة - عين شمس. القاهرة مصر.


----------



## sosohoho (6 يونيو 2008)

هل يمكن ان ان تضع الكتب في الموقع لكي يستفيد الاخوة رجاءءءءءء وخاصة الاخوة الذين لا يملكون creadet card


----------



## أبو ماجد (9 يونيو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ناصر غازي (10 يونيو 2008)

*محتويات كتاب القياس الإلكتروني للمسافات ومحطات الرصد المتكاملة*

محتويات كتاب القياس الإلكتروني للمسافات ومحطات الرصد المتكاملة


الموضـــوع الصفحة

مقدمـة الكتاب .................................................................................................	1

الباب الأول: المقدمــة .....................................................................................	5

الباب الثاني: المبادئ الأساسية للقياس الإلكتروني للمسافات ............................................... 13

الباب الثالث: أنواع أجهزة القياس الإلكتروني للمسافات .....................................................31

الباب الرابع: أجهزة القياس الكهروضوئية .....................................................................41	
الباب الخامس: أجهزة القياس الميكروويف ....................................................................67

الباب السادس: محطات الرصد المتكاملة .......................................................................77

الباب السابع: أنظمة إحداثيات EDM ...............................................................	87

الباب الثامن: تصحيح المسافات المقاسة بأجهزة EDM .......................................	127

الباب التاسع: معايرة أجهزة EDM .................................................................	153

الباب العاشر: محطة الرصد المتكاملة Sokkia Set 510 .................................	181


الباب الحادي عشر: سلسلة محطات الرصد المتكاملة OTS ..................................	263

الباب الثاني عشر: سلسلة محطة الرصد المتكاملة Nikon DTM 8 Series ......	309

الباب الثالث عشر: سلسلة محطات الرصد المتكاملة Pentax R-300x ...............	397

الباب الرابع عشر: محطة الرصد المتكاملة Leica TC 407 .............................	433

الباب الخامس عشر: وحدة محطة الرصد المتكاملة Leica RCS 1100 series 445

المراجـــع 455


----------



## ناصر غازي (10 يونيو 2008)

محتويات كتاب التصميم الهندسي للطرق ومساحة المسارات

الموضـــوع الصفحة

الجزء الأول
التصميم الهندسي للطرق
الباب الأول: مقدمة
مقدمــــة ...................................................................................................	13

الباب الثاني
أنواع ودرجات الطرق
1- الطرق السريعة ...............................................................................................	
2- الطرق الحرة ..................................................................................................	
3- طرق المتنزهات ..............................................................................................	
4- الطرق أو الشـوارع الرئيسـية .....................................................................	
5- الطرق أو الشـوارع الطوالي .........................................................................	
6- الطرق المحــليـة ......................................................................................	
7- الطرق الشـريانيـة.......................................................................................	
8- الطرق الدائرية ..............................................................................................	
9- الطرق العابرة (المحورية) ..................................................................................	13
10- الطرق القطرية ............................................................................................	13
11- الطرق الخدمية الجانبية ..................................................................................	14


الباب الثالث
المتطلبات الأساسية والدراسات التمهيدية
اللازمـــة لتخطيــط الطــرق
العوامل التي تحكم اختيارمسار الطريق .....................................................................	17
تصميم مسار للطريق في الأراضي المنبسطة ...............................................................	17
تصميم مسار للطريق في التجمعات السكانية ...........................................................	18
تصميم مسار للطريق في الأراضي ذات التغيرات الطبوغرافية المتوسطة .........................	19
تصميم مسار للطريق في الأراضي الجبلية الوعرة .......................................................	19
تصميم مسار للطريق في الأراضي الصحراوية ...........................................................	20
التخطيط الأفقي والرأسي للطرق ............................................................................	21
الضوابط والاعتبارات العامة في التخطيط الأفقي .......................................................	22
الضوابط والاعتبارات العامة في التخطيط الرأسي ......................................................	27
الجمع بين التخطيط الأفقي والرأسي ........................................................................	29
تنسيق أعمال التخطيط عند التصميم .......................................................................	32
المتطلبات الأساسية لتخطيط الطرق .........................................................................	34
الدراسات التمهيدية اللازمة لتخطيط الطرق ............................................................	35
الدراسات الاقتصادية ............................................................................................	36
الدراسات المالية ....................................................................................................	37
دراسات المرور .....................................................................................................	37
الدراسات الفنية والهندسية ....................................................................................	38
المسح الاستكشافي اللازم لتحديد مسار الطريق ........................................................	40
الأعمال المساحية النهائية للطريق ............................................................................	43

الباب الرابع
التصميم الهندسي للقطاع العرضي
أهم خصائص السطح المرصوف للطريق ..................................................................	48
قوة الاحتكاك الناشئة بين إطارات السيارات وسطح الطريق ......................................	48
نعومة وتجانس سطح الطريق ..................................................................................	52
انعكاس الأضواء من سطح الطريق ..........................................................................	53
تصريف المياه من سطح الطريق ..............................................................................	53
التصميم الهندسي للقطاع العرضي للطريق ...............................................................	54
عرض حارات الطرق ............................................................................................	56
عدد حارات المرور ...............................................................................................	57
كتف (طبان) الطريق ............................................................................................	58
عرض سطح الطريق (الأسفلت) .............................................................................	59
بردورات الطريق ..................................................................................................	59
الجزر الوسطى للطرق متعددة الحارات ....................................................................	60
طرق الخدمات الجانبية ...........................................................................................	62
الميول الجانبية للحفر أو الردم ..................................................................................	63
قضبان الحماية الجانبية ...........................................................................................	63
حرم الطريق .........................................................................................................	64
أسوار الطرق .......................................................................................................	66
الميول العرضية ......................................................................................................	67

الموضـــوع	الصفحة
الباب الخامس 
ارتفاع ظهر الطريق
المعادلات الخاصة بارتفاع ظهر الطريق ....................................................................	81
الحد الأقصى لارتفاع ظهر الطريق ..........................................................................	91
الحد الأدنى لارتفاع ظهر الطريق ............................................................................	92
خطوات تصميم ارتفاع ظهر الطريق .......................................................................	94

الباب السادس 
مسافات الرؤيا
السرعة التصميمية .................................................................................................	104
مسافات الرؤيا ....................................................................................................	114
مسافة التوقف الآمنة .............................................................................................	118
درجة ونوع وخصائص الطريق المستخدم ................................................................	119
ارتفاع عين السائق فوق سطح الطريق ....................................................................	120
زمن رد الفعل الكلي .............................................................................................	120
سرعة السيارة .......................................................................................................	123
كفاءة فرامل السيارة .............................................................................................	123
قوة الاحتكاك بين إطارات السيارة وسطح الطريق ..................................................	124
انحدار الطريق في الاتجاه الطولي ...............................................................................	124
حساب مسافة التوقف الآمنة ..................................................................................	125
مسافة التخطية ......................................................................................................	138
حساب مسافة التخطية ..........................................................................................	140
مناطق التخطية .....................................................................................................	150

الباب السابع 
حساب نصف القطر والتوسعة الإضافية 
في المنحنيات الأفقية
حساب نصف قطر المنحنى الأفقي ..........................................................................	158
توسعة الطريق عند المنحنيات الأفقية .......................................................................	162
حساب التوسعة الإضافية للطريق عند المنحنيات الأفقية .............................................	165
طرق إدخال التوسعة الإضافية على المنحنيات الأفقية .................................................	170

الباب الثامن 
حساب طول المنحنى الرأسي
أنواع المنحنيات الرأسية .........................................................................................	178
حساب طول المنحنى الرأسي بدلالة معدل التغير في الانحدار .....................................	181
حساب طول المنحنى الرأسي المحدب بدلالة مسافة التوقف ........................................	182
حساب طول المنحنى الرأسي المقعر بدلالة معدل التغير في القوة الطاردة المركزية ...........	190
حساب طول المنحنى الرأسي المقعر بدلالة مقاومة الأضواء المبهرة عند القيادة الليلية ......	193

الباب التاسع 
حساب طول المنحنى الانتقالي
أغراض استعمال المنحنيات الانتقالية .......................................................................	203
إدخال المنحنيات الانتقالية ......................................................................................	204
أنواع المنحنيات الانتقالية .......................................................................................	208
المنحنى الانتقالي الحلزوني ........................................................................................	209
معادلات المنحنى الانتقالي الحلزوني ..........................................................................	210
الموضـــوع	الصفحة
حساب طول المنحنى الانتقالي ................................................................................	214
حساب طول المنحنى الانتقالي بناء على معدل التغير في القوة الطاردة المركزية .............	214
حساب طول المنحنى الانتقالي بناء على معدل تدرج ارتفاع ظهر الطريق ....................	218

الجزء الثاني
مساحة المسارات
الباب الأول 
تحديد موقع المسار 
تعريف مساحة المسارات .......................................................................................	227
العناصر الأساسية لتحديد المسارات ........................................................................	227
العوامل التي تحكم اختيار مسارات الطرق والسكك الحديدية ...................................	229
تصميم مسار في الأراضي المنبسطة ..........................................................................	230
تصميم مسار يمر بالتجمعات السكانية .....................................................................	231
تصميم مسار في الأراضي متوسطة الوعورة الطبوغرافية .............................................	231
تصميم مسار للطريق في الأراضي الجبلية الوعرة .......................................................	232
تصميم مسار للطريق في الأراضي الصحراوية ..........................................................	233
أعمال المسح الاستكشافي المطلوبة لتحديد المسارات .................................................	233
الأعمال المساحية النهائية للمسار ............................................................................	236

الباب الثاني 
المنحنيات الأفقية 
درجة المنحنى عن طريق القوس المقابل .....................................................................	241
درجة المنحنى عن طريق الوتر المقابل .....................................................................	245
الموضـــوع	الصفحة
حساب أجزاء المنحنى الأفقي البسيط .......................................................................	245
تخطيط المنحنى الأفقي البسيط .................................................................................	257
طرق تخطيط المنحنيات الأفقية البسيطة ....................................................................	258
التخطيط باستعمال الثيودوليت والقياسات الطولية ..................................................	258
حساب زوايا الانحراف ..........................................................................................	261
التخطيط باستعمال جهازي لثيودوليت ....................................................................	270
التوقيع من نقطة تقاطع المماسين ............................................................................	274
طريقة حساب وتوقيع المنحنى من نقطة تقاطع المماسين ............................................	277
تخطيط المنحنيات الدائرية البسيطة باستعمال القياسات الطولية فقط ...........................	291
توقيع نقطتي بداية ونهاية المنحنى .............................................................................	291
توقيع المنحنيات التي لا يزيد نصف قطرها عن 30 مترا ..........................................	294
توقيع المنحنيات التي يزيد نصف قطرها عن 30 مترا ..............................................	295
التوقيع بطريقة الإحداثيات من المماسين ...................................................................	295
عيوب التخطيط بطريقة الإحداثيات من المماسين .....................................................	299
التوقيع بطريقة الإحداثيات من الوتر الكلي ..............................................................	302
التوقيع بطريقة التنصيف المتعاقب للأقواس ................................................................	309
التوقيع بطريقة امتداد الوتر السابق ..........................................................................	313
خطوات التوقيع بطريقة امتداد الوتر السابق .............................................................	317

الباب الثالث 
المنحنيات الرأسية 
معادلة القطع المكافئ ذو المماسين المتساويين ............................................................	323
حساب مناسيب وتدريج نقاط المنحنى ....................................................................	328
حساب أعلى وأوطى نقطة على المنحنى ...................................................................	331
الموضـــوع	الصفحة
حساب مناسيب النقاط على المماس الأول للمنحنى ..................................................	335
حساب مناسيب النقاط على المنحنى .......................................................................	336
حساب أعلى نقطة على المنحنى ..............................................................................	337
الباب الرابع 
المنحنيات الانتقالية 
أسباب إضافة المنحنيات الانتقالية ............................................................................	344
طرق إدخال المنحنيات الانتقالية .............................................................................	345
أنواع المنحنيات الانتقالية .......................................................................................	346
المنحنى الانتقالي الحلزوني ........................................................................................	349
حساب طول المنحنى الانتقالي ................................................................................	350
حساب طول المنحنى الانتقالي بناء على معدل التغير في القوة الطاردة المركزية ..............	352
حساب طول المنحنى الانتقالي بناء على معدل تدرج ارتفاع جانب الطريق ..................	356
حساب أجزاء المنحنى الانتقالي الحلزوني ...................................................................	361
حساب الكميـات وزوايـا الانحـراف اللازمة لتوقيع المنحنى الانتقالي ....................	371
توقيع المنحنى الانتقالي في الطبيعة .............................................................................	379
توقيع المنحنيات الأفقية الكلية في الطبيعة ..................................................................	381

المراجـــع 
أولا: المراجع العربية	390
ثانيا: المراجع الأجنبية	391


----------



## sosohoho (13 يونيو 2008)

هل لك ان تظع بعض الروابط مع الشكر لك


----------



## محمود النكلاوى (17 يونيو 2008)

مشكور يابشمهندس ناصر على تللك الاءضافه الجميله جدا
هل من الممكن الحصول على نسخه من الاصدار على الموقع وجزاك الله كل خير:56:


----------



## sandocan (17 يوليو 2008)

*السلام عليكم

د. ناصر غازي .. الصراحة إني اجده كتاب قيم جدا وسيقيد المهندسين المساحين بدرجة كبيرة جداً

اتمنى لك التوفيق والمزيد من التقدم

واذا كان عندك نسخة الكترونية اتمنى ان اكون احد الحاصلين عليها

لك ودي*


----------



## مجدى فتحى حسن (21 يوليو 2008)

*الرجاء من الدكتور الأجابه على هدا السؤال*

*:73:سؤال الىمصمم السكة الحديد* 
سرعة القطار 180 ك/م R=10000m ومنحى 2500m ومنحنىانتقالى100m
السؤال هل يوجد Superelevion


----------



## MOAIYED (21 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
نتمنا لك المزيد من الازدهار ياعزيزى


----------



## garary (23 يوليو 2008)

ممكن تزودنا بالكتاب جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كورانالمساح (2 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو ان تزودني بالمولفات اخي العزيز لانني بحاجة اليه
مع خالص شكري
عنواني
goran.nashreen*********** 
او
goran_nory***********


----------



## رهف خليل (3 أغسطس 2008)

صباح الخير 
ارجو تزودنا بنسخ من الكتاب او اى مؤلفات جديدة و انا في انتظار الرد و هذا *****ى الخاص
Ibrh_73*************


----------



## نون محمود (4 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور
على المجهود الرائع


----------



## رشادرشاد (5 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ الكريم فين الكتاب وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسام سمير السيد (8 أغسطس 2008)

اين الكتب نريد نسخة الكترونية


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (8 أغسطس 2008)

اين الكتب نريد نسخة الكترونية


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (8 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ الكريم فين الكتاب وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كورانالمساح (10 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن الرابط


----------



## خابور (10 أغسطس 2008)

اين الكتب بارك الله فيكم ????????????


----------



## وضاح العلي (11 أغسطس 2008)

هل أصبح المنتدى محل للأعلان عن مؤلفات طرحت في الاسواق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أعتقد مايصير هذا الوضع ، أخي المؤلف لهذه الكتب أرجو ان توضح قصدك هل هو فائدة الجميع وكسب الحب والشكر والعرفان والحسنات من رب العالمين ، أو الكسب المادي فقط .


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (11 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن تزودنا بالكتاب جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (11 أغسطس 2008)

صباح الخير 
ارجو تزودنا بنسخ من الكتاب او اى مؤلفات جديدة و انا في انتظار الرد و هذا *****ى الخاص
Ibrh_73*************


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (11 أغسطس 2008)

بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك واكرم على سيدنا ومولانا محمد 
صلاة تشرح بها صدرى وتسهل بها امرى
وتيسر بها عسرى وتقضى بها وطرى وتفغر بها وزرى
وترفع بها ذكرى وتدفع بها ضرى وتجبر بها كسرى 
وتغنى بها فقرى وتطيل بها عمرى وتنور بها قبرى 
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم​


----------



## ناصر غازي (28 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ وضاح العلي .... هذه المؤلفات ملكية فكرية خاصة بذل فيها المؤلف جهودا كبيرة لكي تخرج في صورة كتاب ورقي يطرح في المكتبات. فما الضرر من التعريف بتلك الكتب في المواقع المتخصصة حتى يتعرف عليه المهندسون والعاملون في هذا المجال. وتعلم يا أخي أن المكتبات العربية تفتقر إلى هذه النوعية من الكتب. وأدعو الله أن يستفيد من تلك الكتب كل طالب علم ومعرفة.


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (28 أغسطس 2008)

THankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## اسعد حامد (31 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الكتاب قيم جدا وارجو ان تفيدوني عن كيفية شرائه في فلسطين او الحصول على نسخه اليكترونيه منه 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وضاح العلي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

رجعنا من جديد الى موضوع أستخدام هذا المنتدى القيم لاعمال الدعاية والاعلان جرياً وراء الربح المادي . هداك الله وامثالك لطريق الصواب


----------



## عبدالسلام مانع (15 سبتمبر 2008)

اريد نسخةمن تعليم الاتوكاد بالعربى


----------



## عمروعلى3 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الرجاء من الاخ دز ناصر الرد على الاعضاء
والا سنضطر اسفين لحذف الموضوع


----------



## ناصر غازي (12 أكتوبر 2008)

أعتذر لجميع الإخوة عن عدم الرد حيث لم يكن متاح لدي الدخول للنت في الفترة الماضية


----------



## مصطفى الشيمى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور ولكن اين الروابط للتحميل


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مشككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووور


----------



## ع ا د ل (17 أكتوبر 2008)

نرجو الافادة بالكتاب ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ع ا د ل (17 أكتوبر 2008)

نرجو منك أخي الكريم أفادتنا عن كيفية عمل طرق في مخططات سكنية


----------



## عبدو99 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخ ناصر ولكن نرجو ان توضح لنا كيفيةالحصول على الكتاب بالمملكة العربية السعودية مع العلم عدم امتلاكنا بطافات بنكية ------ مع خالص التحايا


----------



## المهندس البار (21 أكتوبر 2008)

هل الكتاب موجود في مكتبة الكتب ؟
اريد معرفعة طريقة تحميله لو سمحت 
وشكرا


----------



## صباح الكعبي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

نتمنى لك الموفقيه في اصداراتك المتميزه وعسى ان يستفاد منها الجميع,ممكن احصل على تلك الاصدارات


----------



## ناصر غازي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

الإخوة الأعزاء 
جاري الاتفاق مع دار المعرفة للنشر والتوزيع لعرض الكتب بكبرى المكتبات في الوطن العربي. مع خالص أمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع. 
المؤلف/ د. ناصر محمد غازي


----------



## مهاجر غريب (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر جزيلا يا دكتور


----------



## محمد عمران (7 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد عمران (7 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد شرح لجهاز توتال استشن ليكا 1100 ليزر & سوكيا set3x فى اقرب وقت ممكن بالله عليكم
وشركا جزيلا


----------



## ناصر غازي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الإخوة الأعزاء 
نظرا لتعذر حصول الكثير من الإخوة على نسخ من تلك الكنب فقد تم الاتفاق مع دار المعرفة للنشر والتوزيع لعرض الكتب بكبرى المكتبات في الوطن العربي. وللعلم فإن تلك الكتب سوف يتم عرضها في معرض القاهرة الدولي للكتاب والذي سينعقد أواخر يناير القادم 2009 وستقوم بعرضها العديد من دور النشر المتخصصة في الكتب الهندسية. مع خالص أمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع. 
المؤلف/ د. ناصر محمد غازي


----------



## nabil2005 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

وفقك الله دكتور غازي في عملك و مؤلفاتك

لكن ما لم تتمكن من فهمه هو ان المنتدى هو للتبادل الحر للمعلومات و المؤلفات، و تحظر هذه المنتديات عملية الدعاية لبيع المؤلفات الهندسية، فنحن هنا بصدد التعاون لبناء جيل من المختصين و المتمكنين من كافة العلوم و الخبرات، و الشعار الموحد هو ان زكاة العلم تعليمه لمن لا يعلمه
أرجو ان تفهم المقصد،
و أرجو ان يفهم كل الزملاء انه ليس هناك من روابط للمؤلفات المذكورة، لأنه ببساطة إعلان لشراءه من المكتبات
و السلام عليكم


----------



## raafat_dh2 (29 يناير 2009)

وين الرابط انا عاوز الدخول عالعنوان لانو في اشياء مهمة جدا 
ةالله مشكور يا اخ بس يا ريت الرابط ب اسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## mahmoud khalid (29 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kamel2103 (29 يناير 2009)




----------



## جمال امين (6 مارس 2009)

:56:شكرا اخي الكريم جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


ناصر غازي قال:


> محتويات كتاب التصميم الهندسي للطرق ومساحة المسارات
> 
> الموضـــوع الصفحة
> 
> ...


----------



## ahmed23 (6 مارس 2009)

د.ناصر احتاج مساعده وياريت ساعدني فضل ما انسا محتاج شرح جهاز توتل ستيشن nikon dtm-362
انشاء الله ماتقصر


----------



## moh_hom (14 مارس 2009)

الاخ الدكتور غازي هل الكتب متوفرة بالكويت الرجاء الرد وشكرا


----------



## حسن حنيف (15 مارس 2009)

لك الشكر واسأل عن لايكا 1800 هل يوجد شرح لة


----------



## eng: issa (15 مارس 2009)

*ممكن تزودنا بالكتاب جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## مساح جديد (15 مارس 2009)

كيف احصل على الكتب ؟؟

هل هو موجود في السعوديــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة ؟؟

واذا كان موجود فبأي دار نشر ؟؟؟

وشكرا


----------



## ناصر غازي (29 مارس 2009)

إلى كل من قام بالتعليق على المؤلفات
الإخوة المهندسين الكرام
بالنسبة للسعودية الكتب موجودة بمكتبة العبيكان
وسوف تقوم دار النشر بالتعاقد مع العديد من الدول العربية الأخرى

بالنسبة للإخوة الذين انتقدوا الإعلان عن الكتب في الملتقى أقول لهم جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وأنا لم أقصد الدعاية للكتب ولكن أردت فقط لفت أنظار الإخوة المهندسين إلى مؤلفات باللغة العربية لا تتوافر باللغة العربية وأدعو الله أن يستفيد منها الجميع


----------



## عمرالشامي (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اهلا وسهلا الااالاال


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (5 أبريل 2009)

الاخ : ناصر غازي جزاك الله خيرا .... هل ممكن شرائ هذه الكتب عن طريق بطائق الائتمان مثل الماسترد كارد والفيزا كارت ونحوها ؟


----------



## mohammad jm (6 أبريل 2009)

الرجاء وضع شرح كامل لايكا 1800 ضروري ولكم جزيل الشمر ودوام


----------



## 3alo (21 أبريل 2009)

اسلام عليكم،زملائي المساحين،اريد مساعدتكم في ما يخص leica TCA-1800 ابحت عن الكتاب الخاص بها و ان امكن البرامج الخاصة بها.و شكرا


----------



## عرفه السيد (22 أبريل 2009)

عندى شرح تفصيلى لجهاز leica TC 303/307/305
ممكن يفيدك


----------



## مساح محترف (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
هناك مشاركة منى تحت عنوان عائلة لايكا 1000 عربي
وهي شرح لايكا 1800 عربي
اتمنى ان تفيدك


----------



## فتح الرحمن محمود (10 مايو 2009)

ارجو ان تضع لنا كتاب القياسات الكهروضوئية لاننا لم نجده في مكتبتنا ونحتاجه ضرورى


----------



## mohamedalmsah (2 يونيو 2009)

افدتمونا افادكم الله


----------



## محمدسندباد (15 يونيو 2009)

ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد


----------



## YOUNIS MOHAMED (22 يونيو 2009)

لك من الشكر والتقدير يا ريت لو لقينا الروابط


----------



## YOUNIS MOHAMED (22 يونيو 2009)

لو لقينا المعادلات للمنحنيلت الافقية والراسية وحساب الكميات بكون اجمل
لكم تحياتنا


----------



## ناصر غازي (11 أغسطس 2009)

الإخوة الكرام ... عليكم الاتصال بالناشر لمعرفة كبفبة شراء الكتب ببطاقة الائتمان. صدرت الطبعة الثانية من كتاب "التصميم الهندسي للطرق ومساحة المسارات" وهو يتضمن أيضا المعادلات اللازمة لحساب المنحنيات الأفقية والرأسية والانتقالية والمركبة.


----------



## محمد سعدي ابراهيم (14 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ محمد عمران عندي شرح تشغيل لايكا 1100 ولكني لا أعرف كيف أرفع الملف


----------



## محمد سعدي ابراهيم (14 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ ahmed23 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته عندي شرح تشغيل جهاز nikon وباللغه العربيه ولكني لاأعرف كيف أرفع الملف


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (14 أغسطس 2009)

طب فين الكتب دي ممكتن نحملها


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 أغسطس 2009)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## خالدخطيب (2 ديسمبر 2009)

أين الكتاب عب التوتال tc 407


----------



## مصطفي هنداوى (3 ديسمبر 2009)

_اكركم الله يادكتورررررررررررر ناصر غارى_
_ ولكم تحياتى _
_ مصطفي هنداوى_
_ استشارى المساحة والطرق_


----------



## علي الدبس (10 فبراير 2010)

شكر جزيلا..........................يا خوي يا باش مهندس تبعث لي نسخه من الكتاب على الاميل[email protected]يا خوي.......يا خوي........يا خوي


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (11 فبراير 2010)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## محمد قطوش (11 فبراير 2010)

اخ ناصر اريد ان اسألك هل هذا موضوع ام دعاية لمؤلفاتك لتسويقها ؟؟؟؟ و شكرا


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (12 فبراير 2010)

استافدنا ايه من الفهرس يعني اخ ناصر


----------



## tetos (8 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بسام ابو خليل (8 مارس 2010)

الرجا تزويدنا بهذه الكتب القيمه لاننا في فلسطين نفتقد القدره على الحصول عليها من المكتبات التي ذكرتها مع جزيل الامتنان


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (8 مارس 2010)

ايه الفكره من الفهارس يعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اخو العماد (9 مارس 2010)

نبي الرابط يا بوك


----------



## مستر ممادو (13 مارس 2010)

لا تعليق


----------



## waleed245424 (27 مارس 2010)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## waleed245424 (27 مارس 2010)

لللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## mohie sad (31 مارس 2010)

اين المضمون


----------



## mostafammy (31 مارس 2010)

يبدو انها دعايه للكتاب فقط والله اعلم 
نتمنى نشوف نسخه من الكتاب


----------



## uyjhmn (2 أبريل 2010)

garary قال:


> ممكن تزودنا بالكتاب جزاك الله خيرا


 
:56:​


----------



## uyjhmn (2 أبريل 2010)

*شرح توبكون 702او603*

ارجو من اى شخص عندة كتب او شرح يخص جهاز توتال ستيشن توبكون 702او603ان يمدنا بة 
 وجذاكم الله خيرا
 :16:


----------



## الصادق مفتاح (28 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخ ناصر المواضيع التى فى الفهرس قيمة ومهمة فى اى مكتبة موجود فى ليبيا وشكراااااااااا


----------



## NOORALDIN (6 مايو 2010)

*هل لك ان تظع بعض الروابط مع الشكر لك*​


----------



## NOORALDIN (6 مايو 2010)

وين يا اخى هذه المؤلفات


----------



## ملا رمضان (6 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## نادر اسحاق شاكر (9 يونيو 2010)

شكر ا على المشاركة


----------



## عمرو المنزلاوى (10 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله


----------



## أبو العز عادل (10 يونيو 2010)

يعني هذا إعلان منك للكتب


----------



## alboush (10 يونيو 2010)

مع احترامي الشديد
لكن أقترح حذف هذا الموضوع لانه مضيعة للوقت ولا يمت لروح الموقع بصلة


----------



## eng\m.ali (4 يوليو 2010)

لوعندك روابط ضعها ولك جزيل الاحترام والتقدير اخى الكريم


----------



## ناصر غازي (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ... لا يوجد روابط لتلك الكتب في الوقت الحالي ولكن يوجد نسخ ورقية بالمكتبات المتخصصة بمصر ... وأنا أحاول جاهدا مع الناشر لكي تصل تلك الكتب إلى البلاد العربية الشقيقة. وهي موجودة بالفعل في فروع مكتبة العبيكان بالسعودية. وبالنسبة للجماهيرية الليبية يتم طرح تلك الكتب سنويا في المعرض العالمي للكتاب بطرابلس والذي يقام في شهر أكتوبر أو نوفمبر من كل عام. وأدعو الله أن ينتفع بهذه الكتب كل طالب علم.


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
اخي ممكن احصل على هذه الكتب في العراق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أي وبكم ؟
وشكرا


----------



## ناصر غازي (8 يوليو 2010)

الأخ قاسم الكيميائي ... سوف أسأل الناشر عن إمكانية طرح هذه الكتب في العراق الشقيق ولك تحياتي


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## deyaa dood (10 يوليو 2010)

اين الرابط


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (11 يوليو 2010)

ممكن وضع روابط لتحميل المؤلفات ويجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (11 يوليو 2010)

اين نحصل على هذه الكتب


----------



## م محمد رحيم (22 يوليو 2010)

ناصر غازي قال:


> السلام عليكم .. لدي مؤلفات جديدة عن التوتال ستيشن والتصميم الهندسي للطرق قمت بطرحها في المكتبات خلال العام الماضي وهي:
> 1- التصميم الهندسي للطرق ومساحة المسارات.
> 2- القياس الإلكتروني للمسافات ومحطات الرصد المتكاملة.
> دار النشر: مكنبة ومطبعة دار المعرفة - أمام كلية الهندسة - عين شمس
> ...


السلام عليكم
ممكن سؤال ومعاه توضيح يادكتور ؟؟؟
حضرتك عامل الموضوع ده علشان تفيد المنتدى وزوار المنتدى زى ما اي حد من اعضاء المنتدى المحترمين بيعمل وللا بس علشان تعمل دعاية لكتابك وتزود مبيعاتك ؟؟؟
وابقى استئذن الناشر قبل ما ترد​


----------



## ناصر غازي (22 يوليو 2010)

الأخ المهندس المحترم محمد رحيم
لقد قمت بالرد على استفسارك من قبل ... ورغم لهجتك التهكمية فسوف أقوم بالرد عليك أيضا. أولا الملفات الرقمية ليست المصدر الوحيد للحصول على المعلومات. *بل هناك العديد من المصادر منها الكتب الورقية بشكلها التقليدي الموجود على أرفف المكتبات. وكوني ألفت نظر الإخوة المهتمين بهذه الموضوعات إلى كتب ورقية تحتوي على معلومات مفيدة لهم فأنا بهذا أفيد أعضاء المنتدى. ثانيا فإني قد بذلت مجهودا كبيرا لكي تخرج هذه الكتب إلى النور وليست لدي النية في وضع روابط لها في الوقت الحالي وهذا حقي كمؤلف. وشكرا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (22 يوليو 2010)

اين الكتب اخي العزيز


----------



## م.محمد عمران (23 يوليو 2010)

الأخ غازي من حقك نشر وعدم نشر مؤلفاتك التي تعبت فيها لكن بعض الأعضاء اعتاد على أخذ الأشياء مجانا وبدون مجهود وهذا يعد استغلال للمجهود الذي بذله المؤلف أو المبرمج أو غير ذلك وهدف الإفادة متحقق لكن على كل واحد أن يبذل جهد للوصول إلى الفائده.


----------



## qssder (25 يوليو 2010)

اذا لم تكن لديك النية في الرفع في الموقع . فلماذا تسرعت في هذا المشاركة البتراء. كنت انتظر لما تكون عندك الرغبة


----------



## odwan (3 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (3 أغسطس 2010)

فين الكتب


----------



## حارث البدراني (4 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا خي الكريم


----------



## حسن عبدالله محمد (22 أغسطس 2010)

أرجو المعزره كنت قد كتبت  مؤلفات جديدة عن التوتال ستيشن والطرق 
أخى العزيز عافاك الله أين هذه المؤلفات 
ليست موجوده تحت هذا العنوان فلماذا اذا 
يكفى الارشاد
كى لا تضيع وقت اخوتك


----------



## حسن عبدالله محمد (22 أغسطس 2010)

:63:


----------



## dena-2020 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

عمل رائع ولكن كم ثمن النسخة
حتى لا نصدم


----------



## ahmednv (17 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## مصطفي هنداوى (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ الدكتور ناصر غازى
تحية طيبة وبعد
وفقك الله ونرجو المزيد
ولكم تحياتى
مهندس استشارى
مصطفي هنداوى


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## وليد عاشق السنة (13 ديسمبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## Kurdistan Eng (14 ديسمبر 2010)

دةست خؤسيت لى دةكةم


----------



## العمدة75 (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
ارجوك محتاج تلك المولفات بالزات


----------



## فتله (4 مارس 2011)

:58::58::56:


----------



## محمداحمد5 (21 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## sosohoho (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا يا اخي ............. انا كنت اسأل اذا كان الكتاب متوفر في العراق وخاصة محافظة اربيل ... ارجو منك المساعدة


----------



## sosohoho (26 أكتوبر 2011)

هل من مساعدة


----------



## thaher (28 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله لكم


----------



## thaher (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووورين


----------



## thaher (11 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا العمل


----------



## SOALFASO (11 يناير 2012)

الباين ان الراجل ضيع الكتاب و ماعاد لقاه , لما يلقاه توا يرفعهولكم يا شباب, غير خيركم مستعجلين هكي انتم, سعدوا الراجل ما تضغطوا عليه.


----------



## مهندس لقبول (11 يناير 2012)

أريد مسساعدة بحث عن جهاز ليكاء بلغة العربية


----------



## eng.fouad al iraqi (11 يناير 2012)

يااخي شنو فايدة الفهرست -نريد رابط ننزل عليه الكتب


----------



## elbarani (11 يناير 2012)

الا يوجد رابط لهذا الكتاب


----------



## elbarani (11 يناير 2012)

عجل بالرابط


----------



## elbarani (11 يناير 2012)

الرابط يا أخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## NOORALDIN (11 يناير 2012)

هل لك ان تظع بعض الروابط مع الشكر لك


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (4 فبراير 2012)

اين المولفات


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (5 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم​شكرآ على المعلومه , بس شلون اكدر احصل على الكتب في العراق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## NOORALDIN (28 فبراير 2013)

هل لك ان تظع بعض الروابط مع الشكر لك


----------



## NOORALDIN (28 فبراير 2013)

هل لك ان تضع بعض الروابط مع الشكر لك


----------



## saadson (4 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووور


----------



## رغد عرفة (4 يونيو 2013)

فين هذه المؤلفات


----------

